# Problem mit dem Anlegen von Domains



## BeLuBehrens (14. Okt. 2007)

Hallo!

Wenn ich neue Webs mit neuer Domain oder in einem bestehenden Web neue Co-Domains anlegen möchte, kann ich dies in ISP-Config ohne Probleme machen, doch leider wird die Datei Vhosts_ispconfig.conf nicht aktualisiert. Somit erhalte ich bei allen neuen Domains oder Subdomains die ich anlegen möchte die Fehlerseite "Geteilte IP-Adresse" wenn ich versuche diese über einen Explorer aufzurufen.

Im dem anderen Forum habe ich mich schon umgesehen.
Dieser Link hatte mir leider nicht weitergeholfen: http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7719

Wenn ich eine ältere Vhosts_ispconfig.conf_... umbenenne zu Vhosts_ispconfig.conf und den Apache oder auch einen kompletten reboot durchführe, gibt es keine veränderungen.
Bei "httpd -t" erhalte ich "Syntax OK" (egal mit welcher Vhosts_ispconfig.conf)

Wenn Ihr mir helfen könnt währe ich Euch sehr dankbar!


----------



## Till (15. Okt. 2007)

Nimm bitte mal die jüngste Datei Vhosts_ispconfig.conf_...mit angehängtem Datum und benenne Sie in Vhosts_ispconfig.conf umd und führe dann:

httpd -t

aus. Du kannst auch noch mal in das Logfile /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/ispconfig.log sehen.


----------

